# 18 oder 20 Zoll?



## radonzr (11. März 2013)

Ich würde mir das ZR Team 5.0 kaufen. Ich bin noch im Wachstum und 1.77 m groß( Schrittlänge 81 cm). Welche Rahmengröße wäre sinvoller?


----------



## BETONHASE-14 (11. März 2013)

Wahrscheinlich 20".

Die Radon ZR Teams fallen recht kompakt aus.

Wenn du ein Racer bist und viel Sattelüberhöhung magst kannst du noch 18" in Betracht ziehen - darfst dann nur nicht soviel mehr wachsen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (11. März 2013)

Ich hab bei 183 und 89cm 20"...je nachdem wie alt Du bist, wäre die Frage wie viel Du noch wächst...bei mir ist es die untere Grenze zu 20", sprich, ein 19" bei weniger Schrittlänge wäre optimal gewesen. Bei Dir paßt derzeit 18". Aber wenn Du an meine Maße rankommst, dann solltest Du Richtung 20" gehen.


----------



## radonzr (11. März 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich hab bei 183 und 89cm 20"...je nachdem wie alt Du bist, wäre die Frage wie viel Du noch wächst...bei mir ist es die untere Grenze zu 20", sprich, ein 19" bei weniger Schrittlänge wäre optimal gewesen. Bei Dir paßt derzeit 18". Aber wenn Du an meine Maße rankommst, dann solltest Du Richtung 20" gehen.



Ich bin 15


----------



## filiale (11. März 2013)

Da würde ich auch zu 20" tendieren...

Du kannst mal zum Doc gehen, der kann in etwa ablesen, wie groß Du wirst.


----------



## era (11. März 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Da würde ich auch zu 20" tendieren...
> 
> Du kannst mal zum Doc gehen, der kann in etwa ablesen, wie groß Du wirst.


Er hat kurze Beine.
Man kann eine ungefähre Endhöhe berechnen anhand der Zähne und der Nase glaub ich.


----------



## filiale (11. März 2013)

Mußt mal googeln, es gibt da recht sichere Methoden das zu bestimmen.


----------



## AvantFighter (12. März 2013)

Vor dem Problem steh ich auch, will das Team 7 kaufen und bin 1,75 und hab ne Schrittlänge von 82-83cm, hab 18" und 20" getestet, viele 18" passen, aber auch einige 20" passen mir.
Das hängt vom Biketype ab, wenn es möglich ist das Bike persönlich zu Testen.


----------

